# 4/sale....cts s8 spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

11'6".......1-3oz
great condition
28" butt to center of reel seat
9 guides plus tip
$350 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

obo


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$325 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

